# Problême telechargement logiciel de prise en charge Windows



## captain_cab (29 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour tout le monde, c'est mon premier post sur ce forum...pour l'achat de mon premier Mac 

Je voulais installer Win 7 avec Bootcamp...malheureusement au moment de télécharger le logiciel de prise en charge de Win, il me dit:
"Impossible de télécharger le logiciel de prise en charge de Windows à cause d'un problème réseau".

J'ai bien essayer la méthode donnée ->ici par Ahbahlut...Mais rien n'y fait, impossible de terminer le téléchargement.

Je suis sur Mac OSX 10.8.2 et utilise Bootcamp 5.0.0

Si quelqu'un à une petite idée pour moi!


----------



## captain_cab (30 Septembre 2012)

Personne n'a une petite idée pour moi?


----------



## cheif34 (3 Octobre 2012)

Même problème....


----------



## Tarul (4 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,
Pour pouvoir vous répondre, il manque aux contributeurs du forum une information *capitale* : le nom du modèle de vos macs.

Plus vous donnerez des informations plus vous augmenterez vos chances d'avoir une réponse.

PS : merci d'attendre un peu avant de faire remonter un fil récent (moins de deux jours) sans réponse.


----------



## cheif34 (4 Octobre 2012)

Alors chez moi le téléchargement commence puis se bloque (environ à 20%) et ce message apparaît ensuite :

"Impossible de télécharger Logiciel de prise en charge de Windows à cause dun problème de réseau". http://imageshack.us/a/img822/3969/bootcampbug.jpg

Je n'ai pourtant aucun problème de réseau, et tous les autres téléchargements fonctionnent très bien. 

Mon Mac : MacBook Air 2011 11" version 1,6 ghz, 128go.

Je viens de passer à 10.8 pour voir si ça ne pouvait pas arranger les choses, et ça ne change rien. J'ai même reformaté pour voir.

Merci de votre aide !


----------



## cheif34 (8 Octobre 2012)

Problème résolu. Je me suis dit que le logiciel était peut être différent en anglais. J'ai donc changé la langue du finder, et j'ai redémarré l'assistant Bootcamp et le téléchargement, qui a parfaitement fonctionné. Voilà !


----------



## Rayena (20 Octobre 2012)

Même problème avec mon MacBook Pro 15"  2.6 GHz Intel Core i7, 8 Go 1600 MHz DDR3, 750 Go.

J'aime bien Apple, mais là je trouve cela honteux quand même. 

Je teste la méthode du changement de langue du finder. Je trouve le téléchargement étrangement lent. J&#8217;espère que cela va marcher.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h34 ----------

Bien que le téléchargement soit lent, cela à marcher. Grand merci Cheif34


----------



## bgood (31 Octobre 2012)

Pareil pour moi


----------



## neotof (4 Novembre 2012)

J'ai aussi le même problème, quelqu'un connait la raison ??

==> avec le changement de langue du finder ça fonctionne.


----------



## stivjobs (27 Décembre 2012)

Bizarre ce bug, mais il semblerait que le fait de changer la langue du Finder résolve le problème dans mon cas également ... Téléchargement en cours...


----------



## ke2046 (1 Janvier 2013)

au risque de paraitre stupide... 
1....2.....3, allé ok je me lance :

COMMENT CHANGE T-ON LA LANGUE DU FINDER SVP ^^


----------



## aurique (1 Janvier 2013)

c'est en ne demandant pas qu'on peut etre stupide  !!  

Sur Montain lion tu vas dans Préférences Systemes -> Langue et texte-> Onglet Langues et tu passes l'anglais en premier ! 

En relançant le finder, il sera en anglais. !!


----------



## brunnno (2 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

j'ai eu ce souci aussi.... mais un simple deuxième essai m'a permis de télécharger sans problème l'outil de prise en charge windows, sans avoir à toucher à la langue du finder.

par contre, je vois dans la discussion que *certains parlent de bootcamp 5* 
pour moi, la dernière version est la 4.1 (iMac 2012 avec Moutain Lion)

Si Bootcamp 5 existe, comment avez-vous fait pour l'avoir????


----------



## SkeletonGamer (7 Janvier 2013)

Ne confondez pas le numéro de version du logiciel Mac de Boot Camp et de la version d'installation des drivers sur Windows, qui en sont en 4.1 pour l'iMac 2012 et 4.0 pour le MacBook Pro Retina 15".


----------



## johndoo (29 Avril 2013)

SkeletonGamer a dit:


> Ne confondez pas le numéro de version du logiciel Mac de Boot Camp et de la version d'installation des drivers sur Windows, qui en sont en 4.1 pour l'iMac 2012 et 4.0 pour le MacBook Pro Retina 15".


Et si ça peut intéressé certaines personnes...en fait sur certains macbook pro et et autres modèles le téléchargement peut -être très long!,à savoir que la prise en charge windows (8) pèse un peu plus de 500Mo donc voici le lien direct, du package à mettre à jour pour votre Mac directement depuis les serveurs Apple : 

http://support.apple.com/downloads/DL1638/fr_FR/BootCamp5.0.5033.zip


----------

